# Trucks



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I am going to build several 1:20.3 flatcars and need a good cheap source for trucks. Does anyone have old Bachmann or Delton trucks they would sell me cheap, or where can I get some without buying whole cars? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

AristoCraft (Classic series) markets the former Delton sprung archbar trucks as a separate item in a blister pack. I bought them from Ridge Road Station for about $15/pair. They scale out right for 1:20, better than the Bachmann/LGB ones. 

Larry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Bachmann trucks (and USA, and LGB virtual clones) scale to 3' 7" wheelbase in 1:20, which wasn't uncommon. (It was very prevalent on the D&RGW.) They would have had the brakes hung on the outside, while longer wheelbase trucks such as the Delton/Aristo ones would potentially have room on the inside. 

Aristo's trucks are very nice, and what I use myself for most of my projects. Know, however, that they come with plastic wheels. If you're upgrading to a high-end wheel like Sierra Valley, this isn't an issue. If you want metal wheels, I'd think about buying some of the Bachmann flat car kits. They come two to a box, and sell for around $40. That's just a bit more than the Aristo trucks, but you get Bachmann's metal wheels. Granted they aren't the top-of-the-line metal wheels, but they roll quite well enough on my railroad, so whose to argue? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

I’m bringing this thread back to life. I need some Dalton arch bar spring trucks. Aristo-Craft seems to be out of business. I just checked eBay, no luck.
Anyone out there have a suitable sub for these? 
Also I have a few Dalton refer cars with broken undercarriage components that the trucks mount too. Are there parts available out there for this kind of repair? I love the Dalton Refers, I don’t want to “retire” any of these classics! 
Thanks all!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Egon said:


> I’m bringing this thread back to life.


Pity you can't bring Aristocraft back to life - they've been gone for 10+ years.

The Delton trucks were well regarded. There was a guy on eBay (5 years ago) selling off the stock, so you may get lucky. Perhaps easier to watch eBay for a junk Delton reefer or similar.

P.S. Delton stuff became Aristocraft Classic - keep your eyes out for both.


----------



## Egon (Mar 22, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> Pity you can't bring Aristocraft back to life - they've been gone for 10+ years.


Yeah, I’m just getting back in the hobby. Sad how many businesses went under.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck finding the proverbial needle in the haystack. May have to make your own using 3d printed parts, brass strip and Nut/bolts,


----------

